# I wanted to share



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a package yesterday, delivering an item I ordered off eBay.

Inside was this postcard, I just had to share!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha Ha.............:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Big Ed has a very advanced case of this disease.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Would I be kicked off the Forum if I
suggested the model train disease was...(I really shouldn't)
...(gasp)...TERMINAL. :smilie_daumenneg:

Don


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Westerly RI. Directly across the street from the train station was the Terminal Lunch


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Don thats great!!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

:laugh::appl::appl:


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

:smilie_daumenpos: :appl: Awesome


----------

